# About the search function



## Xaerun (Feb 6, 2009)

So, no doubt you'll hate me for this, but it's kind of annoying that the Search function pulls out keywords from the description of a submission. If you search for "gay otter", for example, it comes up with a straight pic, with the artist remarking that a certain aspect was "gay".
D=

A minor issue, but... yeah.


----------



## Eevee (Feb 6, 2009)

what else is there to pull from?  titles are meaningless a large fraction of the time, and lots of submissions have only a handful of vague tags, if any at all.


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 6, 2009)

The keywords that are entered as keywords?


----------



## TakeWalker (Feb 6, 2009)

I had a question along these lines.

What, exactly, is the search searching? All words associated with the submission, it sounds like. But how forgiving is the search so far? If I tag one of my stories with "archery" and someone (for whatever reason) searches "archer", will they miss it? Should I try to foresee every properly-spelled search that might just lead to my work when I tag keyword it?


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 7, 2009)

Xaerun said:


> So, no doubt you'll hate me for this, but it's kind of annoying that the Search function pulls out keywords from the description of a submission. If you search for "gay otter", for example, it comes up with a straight pic, with the artist remarking that a certain aspect was "gay".


Using the word "gay" when one means "stupid" is an insult.  To stupid people.

Have you tried using whole-phrase searching?  If I recall what I saw on the Advanced search options, FA has both phrase and proximity searching available.


----------



## Strawkitty (Feb 7, 2009)

Now we just have to get people to properly keyword all their submissions... yeah.


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 7, 2009)

Xaerun said:


> If you search for "gay otter", for example, it comes up with a straight pic, with the artist remarking that a certain aspect was "gay".
> .



ugg, only in a furry forum (roll-eyes.jpg)


----------



## net-cat (Feb 7, 2009)

It's simple.

By default, all fields are searched. (Title, description, filename, username, keywords.)

To search only keywords, prefix the search terms with @keywords

@title for title
@message for description
@filename for filename
@lower for username (as it appears in the URL)
@keywords for keywords

So, if you want to search for "gay otter" using only keywords, you'd enter this:

@keywords gay otter

All this in more available by clicking the "Help" button next to the search field.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 7, 2009)

The search results are not arranged in a specific order, are they? I thought it was chronological, but then I saw an old art appearing first, followed by newer ones and then older ones again...


----------



## net-cat (Feb 7, 2009)

There's a weighting system. I'll let yak elaborate on that.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 7, 2009)

Ooh wonder what that is...


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 7, 2009)

net-cat said:


> It's simple.
> 
> By default, all fields are searched. (Title, description, filename, username, keywords.)
> 
> ...



Wow, that's awesome stuff. Thanks for that, net-cat. Of particular interest to me is the ability to do stuff like @keywords "gay otter" OR @title "gay otter" (that'd work, right?)


----------

